# Γιατί φεγγάρι μου λαμπρό (παραδοσιακό τραγούδι Μέσης Κέρκυρας)



## Theseus (Jul 7, 2017)

Does anyone know the Greek words to this traditional song? I gather that it could be the local alternative to a song called Το Όνειρο. I like the music. Here are the words and the music:-





Ιs it rare to have such choral music in Greek traditional songs? It sounds like a Welsh Colliery choir or a traditional working men's choir in Northern England.:)


----------



## Theseus (Jul 7, 2017)

Why does this blasted thumbs up signal keep recurring? Will anyone rid me of this pestilent symbol!


----------



## SBE (Jul 7, 2017)

I’m not familiar with the song, but there is no rule that says that choirs or classical musicians don’t work with traditional songs. Skalkotas for example is known mainly for his Greek Dances and Greek folk dances works. 
Other than that, choral groups are not very common in Greece, but there are some professional and semi-professional choirs, more often in Western Greece. Of course they are not traditional because in ye olden days people did not gather in groups of 20-30 to rehearse and sing popular songs in slow motion (church music is a different story). 
There is also a tradition of polyphonic singing in the western Balkans, and that includes Epirus, but it is limited and was not very well known in Greece when I was young. I think people started paying attention to it at the same time as they discovered the Balkan tradition of brass bands from places like Florina. People will also tell you that Corfu and the rest of the Seven Islands is different because of the Venetians etc. But Patras, where I come from, has several choirs. So it is probably a western Greece thing. 
A friend of mine used to sing with the Μικτή Χορωδία Πατραϊκής Μαντολινάτας and of course our school had a choir and if you were in the choir you had a guaranteed 20 in Music, which may not be an examinable subject for university entrance, but it boosts your grade average. Those of us less fortunate with our voices had to actually pay attention to music class if we wanted to boost our grades. I recently found out that out music teacher, Miss S, who was already quite old when I was in school, died. She was tall, thin and had a very croaky voice, something between a frog and a crow, but of course she had perfect pitch. She and some other old-maid-music-teachers used to buy front row seats at every music event in Patras and they would all parade in at the same time, looking super dignified and contemptuous of the plebs who clearly did not know anything about music and were there just because there was no other worthy entertainment in town, whereas they were there because they could Understand Music.


----------



## SBE (Jul 7, 2017)

Γιατί φεγγάρι μου λαμπρό απόψε 
ρίχνεις τις αργυρές σου τις ακτίνες;
Δεν το ’λπιζα ποτέ να πουν κακό για μένα 
τα δυο σου χείλη τα ερωτευμένα. 

I wouldn’t call that a folk song. The vocabulary is not traditional (αργυρές, ερωτευμένα κλπ.). I think they call it a folk song because the composer is unknown. But that’s not the same. And it is obviously a καντάδα, of which Zakynthos has a long and strong tradition. Ζακυνθινές καντάδες is a category of its own. I think one of the better known is

Απόψε την κιθάρα μου / τη στόλισα κορδέλες / και στα καντούνια περπατώ / για τσι όμορφες κοπέλλες. 
Απόψε να μην κοιμηθείς / αλλά να καρτερέψεις / ν’ ακούσεις την κιθάρα μου / και ύστερα να πέσεις. 
Για σένα γιούλια μάζεψα, / για σε και τ’ άλλα τ’ άνθη. / Απόψε σ’ όνειρέυτηκα κι ό ύπνος μου εχάθη.


----------



## Theseus (Jul 7, 2017)

Thanks, SBE, for all your help here. I love the autobiographical stuff. It's a pity you couldn't write the gist of it in Greek as a favour for me particularly phrases like 'ye olden days' and the brilliant paragraph about your old music teacher. I remember crossing over to the Peloponnese from there on a memorable school trip. And of course it is traditionally the place of St Andrew's martyrdom. 
Please feel free from now on to answer in Greek. I rely too much on quick English replies and answers in Greek would increase my reading and comprehension, which is now becoming very good, since I understand most of the standard Greek on other threads. :):)


----------



## Earion (Jul 7, 2017)

Μπράβο, Θησέα. Άκου, τότε, κι ετούτο:

«Η ξανθούλα». Μουσική Νικόλαος Χαλικιόπουλος Μάντζαρος, ποίηση Διονύσιος Σολωμός.






Φαίνεται ότι είναι η ώρα να μάθεις ποιος ήταν ο ένας (Μάντζαρος) και ποιος ο άλλος (Σολωμός).


----------



## Theseus (Jul 7, 2017)

Thanks, Earion. I know this lovely poem by Solomos only in an English translation. The only lines I get the gist of (translated as 'her warm farewell' but actually can't work out the syntax of them) are:

ως που η πολλή μακρότης μου το 'κρυψε κι αυτό...

I don't know why the text keeps its large font but forgive me


----------



## SBE (Jul 7, 2017)

Και το χαιρετισμό της 
εστάθηκα να ειδώ, 
ως που η πολλή μακρότης
μου το ’κρυψε κι αυτό

And I stood by to watch her farewell, until the great distance obscured that as well. 

Την είδα την ξανθούλα, την είδα ’ψες αργά που εμπήκε στη βαρκούλα να πάει στην ξενιτιά = Χτες αργά το βράδυ είδα την Ξανθούλα που έφευγε με τη βάρκα για την ξενιτιά
Εφούσκωνε τ’ αέρι λευκότατα πανιά ωσάν το περιστέρι που απλώνει τα φτερά = Το αγέρι φούσκωνε τα λευκά πανιά της βάρκας, που έμοιαζε σαν περιστέρι με απλωμένα φτερά
Εστέκονταν οι φίλοι με λύπη με χαρά κι αυτή με το μαντίλι τους αποχαιρετά = Οι φίλοι της την αποχαιρετούσαν θλιμένοι, αλλά και χαρούμενοι για το ταξίδι της, κι αυτή τους αποχαιρετούσε κουνώντας το μαντίλι
Και το χαιρετισμό της εστάθηκα να ειδώ, ως που η πολλή μακρότης μου το ’κρυψε κι αυτό = Στάθηκα να δω που κούναγε το μαντίλι, ώσπου χάθηκε κι αυτό. 
Σ’ ολίγο, σ’ ολιγάκι δεν ήξερα να πω αν έβλεπα πανάκι ή του πελάγου αφρό = Μετά απο λίγο δεν ήξερα πια αν έβλεπα το πανί της βάρκας ή τον αφρό της θάλασσας. 
Και αφού πανί, μαντίλι εχάθη στο νερό, εδάκρυσαν οι φίλοι εδάκρυσα κι εγώ = Κι αφού πλέον δεν φαινόταν ούτε το πανί ούτε το μαντίλι, δακρύσαν οι φίλοι της και δάκρυσα κι εγώ.


----------



## Theseus (Jul 7, 2017)

You are so kind, SBE, to do all this for me and all in Greek! This is the translation I have. Not bad but it lacks the emotional intensity of the original:-

The Little Blonde Girl (Xanthoula)
At eventide I saw her,
The little girl golden-tressed,
When she took a boat
To go far to the West.
Its snow-white sail,
Swollen by the winds,
Was like a dove frail
With outspread wings.
The friends were standing by,
In joy, or in grief,
And she waved good-bye
With her white kerchief.
I stopped to see her greeting,
Her warm farewell,
Till in the distance fleeting
She was hidden by the swell.

After a little while
I could not really tell,
Whether it was a sail
Or the sea’s foamy swell.
After kerchief and canvas
On the sea were lost,
Her friends shed a few tears
And I shed the most.
I don’t lament the boat,
The sail I don’t lament,
But I lament Xanthula
That far from us she went.
I don’tlament the boat,
The sail I don’t lament,
But I lament Xanthula
With hair golden-pale.


----------



## SBE (Jul 7, 2017)

Ye olden days= τα παλιά χρόνια
Όσο για τη δασκάλα μου της μουσικής, ήταν νομίζω η τυπική μεγαλοκοπέλα της παλιάς εποχής. Ψηλή, ξερακιανή και βλοσυρή, είχε φωνή τεχνικά άρτια αλλά τραγουδούσε κακόηχα. Η φωνή της ήταν κάπου ανάμεσα σε κρώξιμο καρακάξας και φωνή βατράχου. Έκανε παρέα με συνομήλικές της δασκάλες μουσικής και όλες μαζί έπιαναν την πρώτη σειρά σε κάθε μουσική εκδήλωση στην Πάτρα, ειδικά στο Φεστιβάλ Πατρών που γίνεται ακόμα στο Αρχαίο Ωδείο. Είχαν έναν αέρα υπεροψίας, σα να ήταν οι μόνες σε όλη την πόλη που εκτιμούσαν την καλή μουσική ενώ όλοι οι υπόλοιποι ήμασταν εκεί μόνο και μόνο γιατί δεν υπήρχαν άλλες επιλογές διασκέδασης. Πέρσι έμαθα ότι πέθανε, πράγμα μάλλον αναμενόμενο δεδομένου ότι τότε που την είχα δασκάλα ήταν ήδη άνω των 55. 

Ο άλλος μουσικός στο σχολείο μας, ο κύριος Κ, ήταν νομίζω Επτανήσιος και ήταν πάντα κορδωτός και μίλαγε με στόμφο. Είχε και φουντωτό καλοχτενισμένο ασημένιο μαλλί, σαν τον πρώην πρωθυπουργό της Ιαπωνίας. Δεν τον είχα ποτέ, αλλά διεύθυνε τη χορωδία εναλλάξ με την κυρία Κ. Είχε λοιπόν διδάξει στη χορωδία τον ύμνο Σε υμνούμεν (σε ευλογούμεν, σοι ευχαριστούμε κύριε και δεόμεθά σου ο Θεός, ο Θεόοοοοος, ο Θεεεεεεεε οοοοοοοος ο Θεόοοοοοοοος, ο Θεός υμών). Νομίζω ήταν η ενορχήστρωση του Πολυκράτη (υπάρχει και η ενορχήστρωση του Μάντζαρου με ολίγον από ενορχήστωση κου Κ). Και μια φορά που είχαμε πάει με το σχολείο εκκλησία δέχτηκε ο ψάλτης να ψάλλει η χορωδία τον συγκεκριμένο ύμνο. Ο ύμνος αυτός αν θυμάμαι καλά λέγεται την ώρα που ο ιερέας είναι στο ιερό, και μόλις τελειώσει ο ύμνος βγαίνει ο ιερέας και λέει διάφορα που δεν τα θυμάμαι. Οπότε ξεκινάει η χορωδία τον ύμνο, με όλες τις φιοριτούρες και τις επαναλήψεις. Ο παπάς όμως βιαζόταν, οπότε με το που είπε η χορωδία το πρώτο "ο Θεός" αρχίζει να ψέλνει τα δικά του (εξαιρέτως της Παναγίας, αχράντου, υπερευλογημένης κλπ κλπ) και του το χάλασε του κυρίου Κ.


----------



## Theseus (Jul 8, 2017)

Thank you so very, very much, SBE, for all this work you have undertaken on my behalf. I appreciate it immensely. Not only is it the original vivid account of your stereotypical music teacher with her croaky voice & perfect pitch but also there are more fascinating autobiographical memories about her & about your other silver-haired bombastic music teacher. The priest's rude interruption of Mr K's carefully prepared tour de force with the school choir is, I'm afraid, not wholly untypical. Our former Cypriot priest, apart from interrupting the choir by singing a different kontakion or whatever to correct them, on one occasion when they were singing a protracted Allelluia was in a hurry & just shouted over them. Keep helping me like this. I will need correcting but the faux pas I made in misreading Themis's article on όπου & οπού was easily remedied when he gave me a quick English sentence of correction. I have since one over his article & made full sense of it. Heartfelt thanks again. :):)


----------

